
My first hundred days working for myself - DVassallo
https://danielvassallo.com/emerging-from-the-unknown/
======
exhaze
Really really enjoyed reading a blog where the content of the article was the
focus. I was not bombarded by popups asking to sign in with Google, sticky
banners asking me to accept cookies, etc. Above the fold, there are absolutely
zero links, and even the links that are in the article are presented in a very
subtle way - they're there, but they don't draw attention to themselves. It
would be great if more blog posts were like this.

------
deerpig
So it's sort of the opposite of Field of Dreams, which often results in
vaporware. Just because people come, doesn't mean they know what they want or
know how to express a problem or need that could be solved and result in a
viable product. It's a big risk to gather people using a human interest story
in order to sell them that you haven't made, or really formulated yet. Is your
story compelling enough to keep interest long enough for you to build and
launch a product? How will you find the time to keep them engaged while
building the product? You may well luck out, and if you do that's great for
you. But it doesn't make it a good idea.

------
t0mbstone
What's crazy to me is how much this guy's living expenses appear to be,
according to the chart here ([https://danielvassallo.com/from-employee-to-
bootstrapper/](https://danielvassallo.com/from-employee-to-bootstrapper/))

He is spending $15,000 a month on all of his expenses. That's just crazy to
me!

If I was to quit my job right now and just go live in an apartment, my living
expenses would be around $2-3K a month. For just one year's worth ($200K) of
his spending budget, I could survive and work on my programming projects for
literally 5 years.

~~~
DVassallo
Author here. Just my housing and insurance costs are $86K/year. That’s before
food, utilities, etc. My health insurance alone (the cheapest plan from ACA
for a family of 4 is $1.5/mo with a $14K deductible).

------
Izmaki
With that salary I assume you have or had a large amount of money to keep
yourself afloat for quite some time, while waiting for your new business to
hopefully be profitable also - is that right? Would you mind sharing some of
the financial thoughts you've made?

~~~
DVassallo
Yes I have a decent amount of savings. About 5 years of runway if my income
remains $0. I wrote in detail about my financial preparation here:
[https://danielvassallo.com/from-employee-to-
bootstrapper/](https://danielvassallo.com/from-employee-to-bootstrapper/)

------
lnsru
I wish, there were more details about financial situation as well as status of
development. 100 days working full time on something is time for first beta
product. The product sounds somehow similar to Resilio Sync, or is it very
different? I didn’t use this, friends advertised it as encrypted p2p sharing
service.

